# Brilliant Red! Arreau's The Prayer



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

She's beautiful, what a showstopper and plenty of personality in the pics 

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my! What gorgeous color!!!


----------



## A lioness (Dec 7, 2014)

she is very beautiful. I'm new here but wanted to introduce myself to you because I believe your precious Quincy in my new pup's daddy. I love the pictures of him in the snow that my breeder has. I just love him from all the pictures I have seen. I want to do my best raising his daughter and will come here for much advice.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! I just kept repeating wow wow wow with each picture!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A lioness said:


> she is very beautiful. I'm new here but wanted to introduce myself to you because I believe your precious Quincy in my new pup's daddy. I love the pictures of him in the snow that my breeder has. I just love him from all the pictures I have seen. I want to do my best raising his daughter and will come here for much advice.


Is your little girl one of Kalonece's Princesses? How lovely to meet you! I pray you have many years of happiness with your baby and that living with her brings you even half the pleasure her Daddy has given us. He is a love! All the best!


----------



## A lioness (Dec 7, 2014)

yes she is...her name is Sophie...we choose the silver collar little girl. I believe both parents have wonderful temperaments and I hope to do right by her.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

She is gorgeous!! I think about fire when I see her color. She looks like she is on fire her color is so vibrant! Just beautiful!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Prayer answered and how! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Desiree is just darling, and you must be over the moon about this whole litter.
And I love that our new member is getting one of gorgeous Quincy's puppies .
Such beauty in these redheads/apricots !


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

How is it possible that your pups just keep getting better as they get older? Their color, the lushness of their coats... yum.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Charmed said:


> How is it possible that your pups just keep getting better as they get older? Their color, the lushness of their coats... yum.


It's true, I have too many animals and Maddy is like having 4 dogs all by herself, but if I didn't....I would really really want one of Journey and Lombardi's pups!!!! They're amazing.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well...we may do a repeat for Journey's final litter. We will be watching these kids closely to see how they develop in every possible way and if Tabatha and I are both as happy with them as we are now, it is a strong possibility.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

What a beautiful girl. Is she destined for the show ring too?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She needs to settle down and then she will be going into UKC to pursue her Grand championship. Right now she is a little demon who is giving her other Mother a run for her money. But they are going to handling classes, obedience and trying to organize a play group, so she ought to learn to behave soon. If Pearl finishes quickly, I would like my handler to assess her and she is we should try CKC with her.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

How exciting! I think both are going to finish quickly!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

AngelAviary said:


> How exciting! I think both are going to finish quickly!


From your lips to God's ears! Thank you.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

With Journey as their mom, these pups HAD to be gorgeous. Arreau - how many babies do you have on our forum?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Beaches! We have about 6 members with Arreau babies.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Stunning! But, then, no surprise there, huh? lol

Thanks to you I have a new appreciation for the reds. I never considered a red before 'meeting' the reds from you and Tabatha. 
I'm thinking someday, when I win the lottery and the stars align just right, it would be an awesome experience to try my hand in the showring with a poodle of this caliber. 

If wishes were horses - strike that, if wishes were poodles......


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Wow she is the brightest red I've ever seen!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have never seen a red like her!!! What a beauty!!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

What a beautiful puppy! She looks like plush flame. Thanks for sharing how the various members of this litter have developed; I'm really enjoying seeing them grow.

--Q


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pearl gets her second pro scissoring tomorrow and I believe their brother Jagger gets his first late this week. I'll be sure to post threads of both of them too. All three of them- Desiree, Pearl and Jagger- will be part of our breeding program in the future if their testing all turns out good when they are two. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The photos were taken today. Desiree is definitely the pup the most like her Mommy.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

?This girl is on fire!!!!! ?
(Singing Alicia Keys song for her hehehe   )

Really really REALLY unique fire-red coloring! Lovely face too! 

I really enjoyed the photos


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all so much! This litter has been an answer to my prayers and my dreams. I think these babies will go a long way in helping improve the reds and apricots. I have admired and had a crush on their Daddy from the time he was a little wee toddler. Then I got Journey. I just knew this would be an amazing pairing and thank Tabatha Waters at NOLA Poodles, from the bottom of my heart, for letting this all become a reality.


----------

